# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  O est pass php5isapi.dll ?

## Chauve souris

Ca se passe sous Windows avec un serveur IIS 7. Pas de problme avec PHP 5.2.9 et puis je dcide de voir  quoi ressemble PHP 5.3.0 (version zip). Injure box "pas de php5isapi.dll" de IIS 7. Effectivement il n'y est pas ! Pas un mot d'explication  ce sujet et tout ce que je recherche ne donne rien. Pas pig !
J'ai loup quelque chose ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Bon, en retournant la doc, j'apprend que bouh, caca, isapi ! Il faut utiliser CGI prfix de "fast" (tiens donc ! j'avais appris dans la doc PHP antrieure exactement le contraire que ISAPI tait prfrable  CGI question vitesse et scurit). Bon, pas difficile en soit, je reconfigure IIS 7 comme il convient (http://learn.iis.net/page.aspx/246/u...ons-on-iis-70/). Seulement voil : a fonctionne trs bien avec PHP 5.2.10, mais a se ramasse (erreur 500) avec PHP 5.3.0. Bretzel liquide ! serais-je parce que je ne crois pas avoir install l'Update for Windows Vista (KB954946) ? Je suis sur la version Ultimate SP1.

----------


## Chauve souris

Tout est dans le titre !
Ne pourrais-je voir les somptuosits de PHP 5.3.0 ? Vais-je rest un biloultre confin  ASP.NET ? Heu, c'est pas mal ASP.NET, finalement.

----------


## Tetzor

j'ai eu le mme problme sous windows server 2k3 R2 32 bits

j'ai install php 5.3 et pas le magnifique .dll et non plus dans le package, donc j'ai customis par moi mme, j'ai install wamp sur XP, j'ai rcuprer les .dll dont j'avais besoin, et ca tourne ^^

----------

